# DNP questions



## Downtime_1 (Sep 25, 2016)

Been doing my research and feel dnp is the best aid to help me loose about 18 pounds of fat.Now I've read it comes in powder and crystal form but I most see it in crystal.

Can the crystal caps be open so I could smash it up and say split the dosage in half so it wouldn't be so strong???I know there is sodium in it and from what I have also read its very sticky.

People are taking it Ed, what about taking it EOD instead?what it loose its effect or strength this way?i'm not in a rush to loose the weight.I believe slow and steady wins the race. Then taking a week off and doing it again eod for 10 days.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 25, 2016)

Most who run the "Low and Slow" approach to DNP will commit to 2 weeks to 30 days and run 250 Mg per day. IME, there are few sides with this approach aside from a bit of heating up if yer running in the summer months. Touch of lethargy but nothing yer pre workout can help you shake off.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2016)

If you aren't in a rush then don't use DNP.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 25, 2016)

250 is fine. I think any less and it will be a lot less fat burning . But at 250 you'll have to go long cycle. At least 2 weeks. I did 4 weeks at 250.
I was in a hurry to lose the fat tho. If your not in a hurry and only have to lose 18 lbs. then u can do that with diet and excersise. Also I don't know where you work or your lifestyle but DNP will make everything much harder . If you don't work in a desk job with a fan on your face u can forget about it right now.


----------



## Downtime_1 (Sep 26, 2016)

*s*

Im not in a a rush so I wont be upping the dosage 250 eod is good way for me to start, Thanks for the info.Yes, my work type wont be an issue but thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 26, 2016)

U should look into doing 250 every 36 hours. That's the half life of it.


----------

